# How To Delete A File From Read-Only Disk in uBuntu Fiesty Fawn ?



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi All , 

i don't even know the ABC of Linux ! The only purpose that i m popping this question to u all is because my External HDD has been infected by Spyware and everytime i delete it , it comes back ! 

Therefore , i popped in the uBuntu 7.04 Live CD and connected my External HDD cause AFAIK , Linux isn't infected by viruses ! But now when i try to delete those hidden spyware files from the HDD , it gives me an error that " Cannot delete file as it is on a Read-Only Disk " ! 

Now , so to all the Linux geeks , whats the procedure for deleting those files ? 

Waiting for a  simple , easy to understandable fast reply ! Remember that i m a Linux noob !

Thanks in anticipation ! 

BBThumbHealer


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2008)

use sudo and launch nautilus as root.


```
sudo naitilus
```
Also, Ubuntu is the Best for Live Systems

Try SystemRescueCd



> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM for repairing your system and recovering your data after a crash. It aims to provide an easy way to carry out admin tasks on your computer, such as creating and editing the partitions of the hard disk. It contains a lot of system utilities (parted, partimage, fstools, ...) and basic tools (editors, midnight commander, network tools). It is very easy to use



It also has a inbuilt anti virus scanner, so you might find this usefull


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2008)

Use sudo to get into super user mode. But your problem seems to be something else. Looks like your Windows partition is NTFS and this version of Ubuntu, if I remember rite, does not support writing onto Windows NTFS drives directly.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah
download the ntfs-3g driver

what a waste, lol.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> use sudo and launch nautilus as root.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 23, 2008)

@ infra , u r rite buddy .. mine all the partitions on Internal HDD are NTFS !

@Gaurish , we have to use the Run command ( Alt + F2 ) and type sudo nautilus in that ?

@T159 , do we have to run the driver directly like executing an .exe file or we have to perform installation in a specific way ? BTW , the extension is .tgz !


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 23, 2008)

^^You have to enter sudo nautilus in terminal.

If you download .deb file , you can install the file by just clicking on it. But if you have the .tar.gz file you first need to extract files from it, and then install it by opening the terminal.
Extract the .tar.gz file to a directory
Go to that directory in terminal, and enter
*sudo -i
./configure
make && make install*


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> @ infra , u r rite buddy .. mine all the partitions on Internal HDD are NTFS !
> 
> @Gaurish , we have to use the Run command ( Alt + F2 ) and type sudo nautilus in that ?
> 
> @T159 , do we have to run the driver directly like executing an .exe file or we have to perform installation in a specific way ? BTW , the extension is .tgz !


just type this in terminal dood  But you should have access to internet in Ubuntu before executing this command.


> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && ntfs-config


enter the password when prompted.

It will install automatically.

OMG...I never thought linux could be that confusing...lolz


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> just type this in terminal dood  But you should have access to internet in Ubuntu before executing this command.
> *enter the password when prompted.*
> 
> It will install automatically.
> ...



Are you sure that livecd will prompt user to enter password? No password is required while using terminal.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

^^Dunno, Its been ages since I used live cd. Thats why i included "when prompted"


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2008)

Instead of installing stuff, Better use SystemRescueCd


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 23, 2008)

^ Yeah , i m finding all the above way too confusing .... downloading the Rescue Disc right away ! Will get back to the results asap !


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing to get confused. Out of the box ntfs support is only available from 8.04 onwards (as far as I can remember). So if you want to use Ubuntu use Ubuntu 8.04. As for using linux to clean windows viruses see this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100173

If you want to use Windows to clean Windows viruses compile the Ultimate Boot CD fro Windows from *www.ubcd4win.com/ 
connect your drive and then boot from the cd.
The use Avira built in the cd to clean your external hard drive.


----------

